# Comment allez-vous réveillonner cette année ?



## al02 (17 Décembre 2005)

Pour moi, ce sera peut-être un sauret avec des patates,
et..hop au lit, l'an neuf !


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

Bonne question ...

:mouais:


----------



## paradize (17 Décembre 2005)

Moi j'en sais rien...

L'an dernier, on avait décidé avec mes amies le 30 décembre de partir à Amsterdam... 

Cette année, 2 partent à Edimbourg, mais j'ai pas d'argent, et une amie bosse jusqu'à 22h ce jour là ... Alors j'lattendrais avec la bouteille de champ' au parking de son taff ss doute...:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

Aucune idée mais ce que je sais c'est qu'il faudra du guronzan pour le lendemain...


----------



## da capo (17 Décembre 2005)

Je file le gamin au grands parents et moi je me mets une biture avec les voisins


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Décembre 2005)

Comment je vais reveillonner ?

Ben comme un con.

Comme tout le monde...


----------



## Nobody (17 Décembre 2005)

Avec des amis.


Dont deux cancéreuses.


Y aura une ambiance du feu de Dieu.


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

Je sent que je vais pas arriver à minuit cette année :sleep: 

Allez je commence ce soir comme ça pas de soucis....


Bonne année 2006


----------



## skydream (17 Décembre 2005)

Moi soit dans l'avion, soit à l'aéroportou ptet avec le chauffeur de l'Orlybus fo voir lol
je rentre le 31 au soir.
Bon réveillon


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Décembre 2005)

*Fêter le passage à une nouvelle année*
n'est qu'une gigantesque connerie généralisée, communément convenue et empreignée de conformisme bêlant.
Ce soir là du passage d'un jour à un autre, des gens se coucheront le soir et se lèveront le lendemain à moins qu'un dernier soupir ne les emporte entre temps et de l'eau coulera sous les ponts.

Une gigantesque fête d'abrutissement collectif où chacun se complaît à faire comme son voisin pour se rassurer en quelque sorte d'être ce qu'il est.


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

Me demande combien vont s'emboiter ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Fêter le passage à une nouvelle année*
> n'est qu'une gigantesque connerie généralisée, communément convenue et empreignée de conformisme bêlant.
> Ce soir là du passage d'un jour à un autre, des gens se coucheront le soir et se lèveront le lendemain à moins qu'un dernier soupir ne les emporte entre temps et de l'eau coulera sous les ponts.
> 
> Une gigantesque fête d'abrutissement collectif où chacun se complaît à faire comme son voisin pour se rassurer en quelque sorte d'être ce qu'il est.



Ben, oui... Si ce n'est qu'une question de cuite, en plus, moi je réveillonne des dizaines de fois tout au long de l'année...


----------



## Dory (17 Décembre 2005)

Chaque jour qui passe est un jour de fête pour moi donc....pourquoi attendre ce jour pour faire comme les autres?


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Chaque jour qui passe est un jour de fête pour moi donc....pourquoi attendre ce jour pour faire comme les autres?




Tu en as de la chance :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

Moi ?

Dans son cul


et c'est vraiment moins grossier que... je me comprend


----------



## da capo (17 Décembre 2005)

Tiens, minimoquette prétendrait qu'il n'a pas une mini quequette ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et c'est vraiment moins grossier que... je me comprend




...ça?...:mouais:


----------



## elKBron (17 Décembre 2005)

> *Comment allez-vous réveillonner cette année ?*


euh... au chaud ? assis ? debout ? couché ? bourré ? surement tout cela, les uns après les autres


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

Chouette ça part en sucette...


On a mis le temps cette fois


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ben, oui... Si ce n'est qu'une question de cuite, en plus, moi je réveillonne des dizaines de fois tout au long de l'année...




*Bien tout à fait d'accord*
avec toi mon cher Dupond.
Autant se biturer en des occasions non convenues et tant qu'on peut


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi ?
> 
> Dans son cul
> 
> ...



En même temps des fois faut sortir aussi... parce que dans le noir, on s'emmerde au bout d'un moment, sauf si on dors...


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

Bon alors pour faire différent faut pas se cuiter à new year....


C'est chiant nouvel an alors....:mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bien tout à fait d'accord*
> avec toi mon cher Dupond.
> Autant se biturer en des occasions non convenues et tant qu'on peut


... Oui, mon bon Dupont. Et jusqu'à plus soif, dirai-je...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Fêter le passage à une nouvelle année*
> n'est qu'une gigantesque connerie généralisée, communément convenue et empreignée de conformisme bêlant.
> Ce soir là du passage d'un jour à un autre, des gens se coucheront le soir et se lèveront le lendemain à moins qu'un dernier soupir ne les emporte entre temps et de l'eau coulera sous les ponts.
> 
> Une gigantesque fête d'abrutissement collectif où chacun se complaît à faire comme son voisin pour se rassurer en quelque sorte d'être ce qu'il est.



Tant de cynisme chez un garçon dont le principal talent (et non des moindres) est de pondre des sujets sur la charcutaille, moi ça me laisse... Bêlant.


----------



## da capo (17 Décembre 2005)

le premier con venu ne me donne pas envie de boire...

mais je fais un effort


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, minimoquette prétendrait qu'il n'a pas une mini quequette ?


si justement c'est parce qu'elle est pas trop grande que je peux y aller sans la peiner.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi ?
> 
> Dans son cul
> 
> ...



Oui mais... Si on danse?


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tant de cynisme chez un garçon dont le principal talent (et non des moindres) est de pondre des sujets sur la charcutaille, moi ça me laisse... Bêlant.



Hi,hi...

On rigole quand même...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> sauf si on dors...


excellent le jeu de mot avec réveillon


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

il fait quoi tout le sang qui avait dans la bistouquette...après une érection?

 il retourne dans le cerveau ?:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais... Si on danse?


J'adore les préliminaires, je te donne mon phone par MP.


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'adore les préliminaires, je te donne mon phone par MP.




Sex over the phone ?


----------



## da capo (17 Décembre 2005)

Et demain vous mangez des oeufs à la coque ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'adore les préliminaires...



Comme tous ceux qui ont du mal à aller jusqu'au bout.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'adore les préliminaires, je te donne mon phone par MP.



Grand fou 
:love:




Dommage que tu ne sois pas une femme  ​


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Grand fou
> :love:
> 
> 
> ...




Une touze ?


----------



## da capo (17 Décembre 2005)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Grand fou


Ne le chauffe pas...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Comme tous ceux qui ont du mal à aller jusqu'au bout.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2005)

Allez, hop! Un jerrycan de poppers pour ces Messieurs!!!


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ne le chauffe pas...




Si si :love: 

T'es bonne ma moquette


----------



## da capo (17 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Allez, hop! Un jerrycan de poppers pour ces Messieurs!!!


Ah, non !
Si en plus d'avoir mal au cul, il faut avoir mal à la tête


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>



Heureusement que tu n'es pas une femme ! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que tu ne sois pas une femme ​


pheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ne le chauffe pas...



Je ne crois pas que ce soit nécessaire avec lui


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que tu n'es pas une femme ! :love:




Son côté féminin est insondable


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que tu n'es pas une femme ! :love:


résolution 2006 . ne plus me tromper de trou sexe


----------



## da capo (17 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Son côté féminin est insondable


Tandis que l'avatar de DocEvil est une invitation aux profondeurs...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Son côté féminin est insondable



On prétendait la même chose au sujet de la fosse des Mariannes. Et puis...


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On prétendait la même chose au sujet de la fosse des Mariannes. Et puis...




Et puis il y eu SM


----------



## Freelancer (17 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On prétendait la même chose au sujet de la fosse des Mariannes. Et puis...



Et puis on s'est retrouvé par inadvertance dans la faille de San Andreas...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On prétendait la même chose au sujet de la fosse des Mariannes. Et puis...


Un sondage ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Et puis on s'est retrouvé par inadvertance dans la faille de San Andreas...


----------



## da capo (17 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un sondage


Mouai...

Qui a le plus de profondeur entre LA Mouette, Doc Evil et Supermoquette ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew



Tu danses le tango?


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un sondage ?




T'es chaud là  ???

Après le nano la fonction sondage va être supprimée de MacGé....


----------



## Freelancer (17 Décembre 2005)

Je me demande si c'est pour cela que Julien Clerc chantait avec tant d'enthousiasme "La Caliiiiforniiiie"











ps: désolé :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Après le nano la fonction sondage va être supprimée de MacGé....



Ouais. C'est Noël !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> ps: désolé :rose:



Tu peux.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

>


marianne est une faille "normale", andreas un décrochement.

pif paf


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> marianne est une faille "normale", andreas un décrochement.
> 
> pif paf



Ah non ! Tu ne vas pas recommencer hein ? 
Est-ce que je t'emmerde avec mes anacoluthes et mes hypotyposes moi ?


----------



## Freelancer (17 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah non ! Tu ne vas pas recommencer hein ?
> Est-ce que je t'emmerde avec mes anacoluthes et mes hypotyposes moi ?



n'embête pas le mossieur avec tes maladies rares


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> n'embête pas le mossieur avec tes maladies rares


trop tard


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> n'embête pas le mossieur avec tes maladies rares



Abruti©.


----------



## Dory (17 Décembre 2005)

Appelez les pompiers il y a le feu


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

au cul ?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Décembre 2005)

tant qu'il y a a boire et qu'on baise


----------



## Freelancer (17 Décembre 2005)

les pompiers sont là pour ça, non?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que je t'emmerde avec mes anacoluthes ... ?



J'en ai trouvé Une belle...


----------



## da capo (17 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> les pompiers sont là pour ça, non?


Cesse de réver...


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> tant qu'il y a a boire et qu'on baise




Si tu te présentes aux présidentielles je vote pour ton programme


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Appelez les pompiers il y a le feu


Présent !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Décembre 2005)

*   DT©   *


----------



## supermoquette (18 Décembre 2005)

je vais ouvrir un sujet politique


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2005)

... Avec un doigt de religion et un soupçon de cul, ça devrait ravir plus d'un gourmet... :love:


----------



## da capo (18 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Avec un doigt de religion et un soupçon de cul, ça devrait ravir plus d'un gourmet... :love:


Ou avec un soupçon de religion et un doigt dans le ©...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2005)

... Pourquoi pas... Faut rester ouvert...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Décembre 2005)

bouhouhouhouhouhouhou la charte


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Décembre 2005)

Moi je vais essayer de me trouver une Marie laure tronchasse à fouetter...


----------



## da capo (18 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bouhouhouhouhouhouhou la charte


Ah ben, oui : il ne faut pas parler politique !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vais essayer de me trouver une Marie laure tronchasse à fouetter...



Colle-z-y deux trois coups de ma part... Elle mérite...


----------



## samoussam (18 Décembre 2005)

bonsoir , y aurai t il quelqu un qui serait comment je peux télecharger des fichier mp3 sur mon mobile samsung E730 a partir de mon ibook G4??
merci d avance
ps:je suis nouvelle sur le forum je sais pas comment ca marche


----------



## supermoquette (18 Décembre 2005)

marche pas


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Décembre 2005)

*Autant rentrer dans un bar PMU*
et demander comment arrêter de boire...


----------



## samoussam (18 Décembre 2005)

loll merci pour votre aide


----------



## Freelancer (18 Décembre 2005)

Lol de rien


----------



## samoussam (18 Décembre 2005)

mdrr vous etes cool sur ce forum


----------



## da capo (18 Décembre 2005)

samoussam a dit:
			
		

> mdrr vous etes cool sur ce forum


non, non.


----------



## samoussam (18 Décembre 2005)

oui je vois ca 
jme presente kan meme samia 22 ans toute nouvelle sur mac


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2005)

samoussam a dit:
			
		

> jme presente kan meme samia 22 ans toute nouvelle sur mac




  

la moquette and mackie: restez assis   

bienvenue sue MacG


----------



## al02 (18 Décembre 2005)

samoussam a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir , y aurai t il quelqu un qui serait comment je peux télecharger des fichier mp3 sur mon mobile samsung E730 a partir de mon ibook G4??
> merci d avance
> ps:je suis nouvelle sur le forum je sais pas comment ca marche



Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacGé 

Le Bar n'est pas vraiment l'endroit indiqué pour demander de l'aide. *Ici, il y a trop de glandus* occupés à déconner. :bebe: 

Essaie plutôt de poster ta demande sur le forum Mac portables

à la rubrique  : Nouveau

Bonne continuation !


----------



## joubichou (18 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Chaque jour qui passe est un jour de fête pour moi donc....pourquoi attendre ce jour pour faire comme les autres?


Pareil pour moi


----------



## chroukin (18 Décembre 2005)

Ben pour revenir au sujet cette nnée je vais me prendre une de mes plus grosses cuites pour le nouvel an 

Ben oui faut s'amuser aussi hein  

Santé ! :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Décembre 2005)

*là, maintenant*
on pourrait être le premier janvier au matin...


----------



## chroukin (18 Décembre 2005)

Perso je me la mets bien sévère là :rateau:

mais je suis HS (hors sujet hein )


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2005)

samoussam a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir , y aurai t il quelqu un qui serait comment je peux télecharger des fichier mp3 sur mon mobile samsung E730 a partir de mon ibook G4??
> merci d avance
> ps:je suis nouvelle sur le forum je sais pas comment ca marche




Viendez chez les nomades  

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=22


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Décembre 2005)

samoussam a dit:
			
		

> oui je vois ca
> jme presente kan meme samia 22 ans toute nouvelle sur mac


Ca se voit, tu n'as pas encore trouvé le correcteur d'orthographe  :rateau: 


Sinon pour les fêtes, je vais les faire calme : je vais aller passer Noël avec ma famille au fin fond des Ardennes vu que je ne les vois jamais  Ca va être une bonne occasion pour retrouver mon frère et ma soeur :love: On va se faire un petit repas familial et cette année, nous avons choisis de chacun s'occuper d'une partie du repas et nous allons faire des petites spécialité chinoises


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Décembre 2005)

samoussam a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir , y aurai t il quelqu un qui serait comment je peux télecharger des fichier mp3 sur mon mobile samsung E730 a partir de mon ibook G4??
> merci d avance
> ps:je suis nouvelle sur le forum je sais pas comment ca marche



Sinon tu fais comme tout le monde, tutombes le futal et on en parle plus...


----------



## Imaginus (18 Décembre 2005)

Un peu pareil que la miss modern_thing a ceci pres que c'est differents alcools qu'on ramene... De toute maniere aussi loin que je me souvienne je n'ai aucun souvenir du premier Janvier... Ah si y'a les bisous et euh... Ben apres je me reveille le 2...    




L'alcool est à consommé avec moderation !

_LA FERME !_


----------



## chroukin (18 Décembre 2005)

NON !!!!    ALCOOL *SANS MODERATION* HIPS !!!


Manquerait plus que ça.....  

Et puis moi j'attaque fort, je prends de l'avance


----------



## Php21 (18 Décembre 2005)

samoussam a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir , y aurai t il quelqu un qui serait comment je peux télecharger des fichier mp3 sur mon mobile samsung E730 a partir de mon ibook G4??
> merci d avance
> ps:je suis nouvelle sur le forum je sais pas comment ca marche



Bienvenue sur MacG.

Pour avoir une réponse à ta question, la meilleure solution, serait de la poster sur le forum :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=22

tu devais avoir la solution rapidement.
A+


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Décembre 2005)




----------



## maiwen (18 Décembre 2005)

avec mes parents dans les vosges  .... :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Décembre 2005)

Ca va LeFilsDeLaSagesse ? :mouais:

C'est pas la voiture de ton voisin qu'il faut cramer, c'est celles des CRS 
(ceci ne marche pas si ton voisin est CRS)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> avec mes parents dans les vosges  .... :mouais:



Les Vosges... Une certaine idée du bonheur...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Décembre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas la voiture de ton voisin qu'il faut cramer, c'est celles des CRS
> (ceci ne marche pas si ton voisin est CRS)




*Faudra transmettre ça aux strasbourgeois.*
Ils sont champions de France de brûlage de voitures à la Saint Sylvestre.


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Les Vosges... Une certaine idée du bonheur...



C'est sympa comme région pour la pêche non?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Les Vosges... Une certaine idée du bonheur...




*À condition*
d'être bûcheron


----------



## maiwen (18 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Les Vosges... Une certaine idée du bonheur...


certaine ... certainement ... peut-être pas la mienne cette année


----------



## samoussam (18 Décembre 2005)

Php21 a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue sur MacG.
> 
> Pour avoir une réponse à ta question, la meilleure solution, serait de la poster sur le forum :
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=22
> ...



merci beaucoup


----------



## Dory (18 Décembre 2005)

* quelque part....*


----------



## al02 (18 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> * quelque part....*


Mais encore ?


----------



## joubichou (18 Décembre 2005)

C'est mon cas


----------



## joubichou (18 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> * quelque part....*


Dory n'as plus d'avatar ,dommage j'aimais bien ses jambes


----------



## Pierrou (18 Décembre 2005)

moi ce sera avec quelques potes, on sait po trop, ptet dans un restaurant, pis après en ville au champagne avec des inconnus


----------



## kathy h (18 Décembre 2005)

Depuis des années  ( au moins 10 ans ) je ne sort plus jamais le 31, c'est devenu une règle, un principe  : je reste chez moi  et je refuse toujours  toute sortie ou invitation ce soir là , cette effervescence du 31 me rend malade, tous ces gens bourrés et hilares , je ne supporte plus  : faire la fête OK, mais certainement pas le 31,  et cette orgie de bouf  ça me donne envie de vomir rien que d'y penser ,
Je vais passer pour une vieille aigrie mais tant pis 

Bref je déteste le 31 et tout ce qui va avec .  

Et puisque je serai chez moi bien tranquille le 31 je viendrai sans doute ici, histoire de laisser un ou deux post  ( on ne sera pas nombreux )


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Et puisque je serai chez moi bien tranquille le 31 je viendrai sans doute ici, histoire de laisser un ou deux post  ( on ne sera pas nombreux )



et dire que tu aurai pu nous inviter


----------



## kathy h (18 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et dire que tu aurai pu nous inviter



Pour faire la fête ? un 31 ? tu veux rire 
:rateau: 

Cet été promis


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2005)

qui a dit pour faire la fête ?


----------



## kathy h (18 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> qui a dit pour faire la fête ?




Au fait tu n'es pas au resto avec toute l'équipe de bras cassés toi ?


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2005)

non je ne mange pas chinois ....



















... je lui dis que j'ai manger du cheval hier ?


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2005)

A poils sur la peau d'ours devant la cheminée....

Bonne année !!!! :love: :mouais:


----------



## Caster (18 Décembre 2005)

Au ski en Suisse ... à Villard plus exactement ....


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> Au ski en Suisse ... à Villard plus exactement ....




pas en Suisse ? 

C'est Villars avec un S 

En Suisse


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2005)

Jamais vu ça, quelle unanimité cette année, personne ne semble vouloir le fêter ou du moins bcp moins que l'année dernière et les autres années.

Alors venez pas me parler de conformisme machin truc car c'est bien souvent la meilleure excuse qu'on trouve pour justifier l'injustifiable (ne cherchez pas un sens à cette phrase car elle n'en n'a pas vraiment).

Moi j'y voyais juste une occaz SUPPLÉMENTAIRE de revoir mes amis, et je le fête régulièrement depuis que j'ai 15 ans environs, pas toujours de belle manière c'est un fait. :rateau: 


Mais cette année... :hein:  

Je m'en fous après tout, c'est pas bien important mais ce qui m'inquiète c'est que c'est tellement révélateur d'une ambiance générale que ça m'inquiète profondément. J'aimerais bien me dire que beaucoup ne le fêtent pas par conviction et par choix, mais franchement je n'y crois pas trop, peu sont concernés.

On a pas la tête à faire la fête, ça devient grave et tous les prétextes sont bons pour esquiver, jour de l'an convenu et con ou pas.


Mes amis ne font rien cette année, c'est la 1ère fois, et je sais que derrière de bonnes raisons, se cache de la souffrance, de l'angoisse et de la solitude.

Moi je vais le faire quand même, ailleurs, en Belgique avec d'autres amis et je vais stresser à l'idée que ça se passe mal, mais comme pour toutes les "fêtes" que je fais en fait, pas plus celle-là qu'une autre, c'est juste qu'une fête est je trouve le meilleur moment pour crier au grand jour que c'est la merde.

Bon dieu ce que les gens peuvent être tristes en ce moment, de plus en plus... bon dieu que je suis les gens... 




Allez dîtes-moi que je raconte n'importe quoi et que je suis qu'un gros dépressif nihiliste de merde et ça ira mieux :rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (18 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Allez dîtes-moi que je raconte n'importe quoi et que je suis qu'un gros dépressif nihiliste de merde et ça ira mieux :rateau:



Non c'est vrai pour moi aussi, le pire c'est que je réalise à peine que c'est dans deux semaines et qu'on n'a rien préparé :rateau: alors que d'habitude c'est une occase pour se retrouver entre ceux qui habitent loin les uns des autres, y a au moins deux-trois plans qui se profilent un mois avant.
Mais j'en suis convaincu : après la guerre ça ira mieux.


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Jamais vu ça, quelle unanimité cette année, personne ne semble vouloir le fêter ou du moins bcp moins que l'année dernière et les autres années.
> 
> Alors venez pas me parler de conformisme machin truc car c'est bien souvent la meilleure excuse qu'on trouve pour justifier l'injustifiable (ne cherchez pas un sens à cette phrase car elle n'en n'a pas vraiment).
> 
> ...



Tu penses un peu trop à mon gout.

Entre ceux qui disent moi je fais rien, et ceux qui ne font vraiment se trouve un vrai fossé.


----------



## al02 (19 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'en suis convaincu : après la guerre ça ira mieux.



Laquelle : celle de 14 ?  

Cela ira peut être mieux quand on ne parlera plus de terrorisme, de banlieues, de grippe aviaire, de TVA à 5,5 %, de chômage, de SIDA, de Star Academy, de réchauffement climatique, de politique, etc, etc.. exècre tes rats, exècre tes rats, ...     

Mort alitée : *supprimons les journalistes* qui jouent avec nos nerfs et notre moral ?

Je vous souhaite de bonnes fêtes de fin, damnés ! 

Une bonne bière est de mise ! :love:


----------



## kathy h (19 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses un peu trop à mon gout.
> 
> Entre ceux qui disent moi je fais rien, et ceux qui ne font vraiment se trouve un vrai fossé.



En ce qui me concerne c'est un choix de ne rien faire ce jour là et ce n'est pas nouveau ( plus de 10 ans) donc rien à voir avec une dépression ou autre chose.

Mes amis je peux les voir les 364 jours restant.


----------



## kathy h (19 Décembre 2005)

macinside

... je lui dis que j'ai manger du cheval hier ? :siffle:[/QUOTE a dit:
			
		

> Je ne t'adresserai plus jamais la parole, pouah ( et pourquoi pas du chien ou du chat , puisque l'on parle de resto chinois,  !! )
> 
> Edit : mince j'ai fouaré  le "quote  macinside" )


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Décembre 2005)

Avec une bande de potes, comme d'hab. Mais ça aurait tout aussi bien pu se faire le 29 décembre ou le 2 janvier


----------



## Luc G (19 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Allez dîtes-moi que je raconte n'importe quoi et que je suis qu'un gros dépressif nihiliste de merde et ça ira mieux :rateau:



J'irai pas jusque là mais, pour mon compte, c'est comme d'habitude : on va se retrouver le 31 avec un petit groupe de vieux amis, pour l'essentiel connus il y a plus de 30 ans à la fac. Le 31 on s'en tape un peu mais il se trouve que c'est une période où on arrive à être libres et à se revoir un peu tous ensemble. Alors, presque chaque année, on se retrouve tous ou presque tous. D'une certaine façon, la routine, mais une routine qui tient chaud au coeur.  

Peut-être est-ce parce qu'on n'est plus tout jeune qu'on voit pas ça pareil que jptk


----------



## maiwen (19 Décembre 2005)

bah moi je suis entrain de me demander ... rentré-je le 31 ou le 1er des vosges ? ... faut que je demande  si c'est le 31 alors c'est pas réveillon avec les parents ( :joie: ) ... si c'est le 1er ... c'est réveillon avec les parents ... et ça sera à peine réveillon parce que après la route c'est dur et tout :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (19 Décembre 2005)

ben arrange toi pour être rentrée le 31, moi ça fait des années que j'esquive par tous les moyens un réveillon avec mes parents, parce que qu'est ce qu'on s'fait chiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeerrrrr !!!


----------



## maiwen (19 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ben arrange toi pour être rentrée le 31, moi ça fait des années que j'esquive par tous les moyens un réveillon avec mes parents, parce que qu'est ce qu'on s'fait chiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeerrrrr !!!


non si on rentre le 1er , je peux pas "m'arranger pour être rentrée le 31", c'est même pas envisageable   

je réveillonerai avec les marmottes :rateau: 

ps : fourrons-les


----------



## Pierrou (19 Décembre 2005)

Ca se mange bien, une marmotte remarque !


----------



## Malow (19 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Jamais vu ça, quelle unanimité cette année, personne ne semble vouloir le fêter ou du moins bcp moins que l'année dernière et les autres années.
> 
> Alors venez pas me parler de conformisme machin truc car c'est bien souvent la meilleure excuse qu'on trouve pour justifier l'injustifiable (ne cherchez pas un sens à cette phrase car elle n'en n'a pas vraiment).
> 
> ...



Toujours aussi râleur celui-là :rateau: 

Sinon pour moi, ce sera comme d'hab.....il me faudra 72 heures pour m'en remettre


----------



## hunjord (19 Décembre 2005)

Pour ma part, je souhaite choper un truc dernières minutes, et partir dans un coin insolite avec ma douce, si quelqu'un a déja testé, merci de me faire part de ses bons plans...Merci


----------



## Malow (19 Décembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> ... et partir dans un coin insolite avec ma douce, si quelqu'un a déja testé, merci de me faire part de ses bons plans...Merci



La salle de bain ? Entre la machine à laver et la baignoire


----------



## hunjord (19 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> La salle de bain ? Entre la machine à laver et la baignoire


Tarata....ca c'est tous les jours, là je veux un p'tit voyage pour pas cher...:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Décembre 2005)

Sur la macjine à laver, avec un gros cailloux dedans, très pratique a 6h du mat quand les efforts deviennent difficilement gérables.


----------



## Dory (19 Décembre 2005)

> Pour ma part, je souhaite choper un truc dernières minutes, et partir dans un coin insolite avec ma douce, si quelqu'un a déja testé, merci de me faire part de ses bons plans...Merci



S'isoler dans un phare pour profiter l'un de l'autre..

Dans un chateau hanté...pour la rassurer quand les fantomes viendront hanter...


il me reste plein d'idées encore...


----------



## hunjord (19 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> S'isoler dans un phare pour profiter l'un de l'autre..
> 
> Dans un chateau hanté...pour la rassurer quand les fantomes viendront hanter...
> 
> ...


Arfffff....


----------



## quetzalk (19 Décembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Tarata....ca c'est tous les jours, là je veux un p'tit voyage pour pas cher...:rateau:



Le Formule 1 près de l'autoroute : dépaysement (c'est l'hôtel), frisson garanti (subtile évocation d'une liaison clandestine), nuit sans sommeil (autoroute). En plus c'est propre et avec la CB tu ne payes qu'à la fin du mois. Moi je dis pour le prix... tu trouveras pas mieux


----------



## quetzalk (19 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> S'isoler dans un phare



Non. Trop phallique.



			
				Dory a dit:
			
		

> Dans un chateau hanté...



Non plus, c'est _has been_ les châteaux hantés allons.
Cherches encore.


----------



## Dory (19 Décembre 2005)

Dans une bergerie...au fin fond d'une campagne sans électricité juste le feu dans la cheminée...et une couverture à même le sol...:rose:


----------



## quetzalk (19 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Dans une bergerie...au fin fond d'une campagne sans électricité juste le feu dans la cheminée...et une couverture à même le sol...:rose:



Pourquoi pas une peau de bête aussi ? trop kitsh. Continues...


----------



## Pierrou (19 Décembre 2005)

Dans un chalet suisse, peau de chamois par terre, couverture en laine de mouton, cheminée, vin chaud... 





Et capote en peau de bouquetin :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas une peau de bête aussi ? trop kitsh. Continues...


Ma pilosité ne te regarde pas


----------



## hunjord (19 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Le Formule 1 près de l'autoroute : dépaysement (c'est l'hôtel), frisson garanti (subtile évocation d'une liaison clandestine), nuit sans sommeil (autoroute). En plus c'est propre et avec la CB tu ne payes qu'à la fin du mois. Moi je dis pour le prix... tu trouveras pas mieux


Bon comme d'hab, on peut pas discuter sérieusement ici... 
pffff....   
me débrouillerai sans vous....:rateau:


----------



## elKBron (19 Décembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, je souhaite choper un truc dernières minutes, et partir dans un coin insolite avec ma douce, si quelqu'un a déja testé, merci de me faire part de ses bons plans...Merci


fais gaffe, parfois on peut choper des trucs insolites et qui se soignent mal...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Décembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Bon comme d'hab, on peut pas discuter sérieusement ici...
> pffff....
> me débrouillerai sans vous....:rateau:


En même temps si ta femme apprend que t'as eu l'idée sur un forum Macintosh....


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

tiens, le reveillon....rapide, parce que juste apres je m'envole...pour la russie....


----------



## Dory (19 Décembre 2005)

Il faut la surprendre...l'épater tout en restant dans la simplicité.
Je vous souhaite à tous les deux un joyeux réveillon même si vous restez chez vous.
C'est ça le bonheur.


----------



## hunjord (19 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Il faut la surprendre...l'épater tout en restant dans la simplicité.
> Je vous souhaite à tous les deux un joyeux réveillon même si vous restez chez vous.
> C'est ça le bonheur.


Je la surprend déjà tous les jours.... 
Vous comprenez alors la délicate position dans laquelle je suis....:rateau: 
Nan , sérieux, j'voulais avoir votre feedback sur des voyages dernières minutes que vous avez eu l'occasion de faire....des noms d'agence, etc....


----------



## supermoquette (19 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Il faut la surprendre


Gare aux abus


----------



## Dory (19 Décembre 2005)

> Vous comprenez alors la délicate position dans laquelle je suis....


 
Je comprends ....




> , j'voulais avoir votre feedback sur des voyages dernières minutes que vous avez eu l'occasion de faire....


 
C'était....enfin difficile à dire sur le forum 

Prendre un billet de dernière minute en lui faisant croire que vous allez passer le réveillon chez les parents ou autre.

Un repas de fête à Tahiti Bora-Bora?

Vienne ....venise(si une déclaration devait se faire....)


----------



## Freelancer (19 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Vienne ....Venise...


Vezoul?


----------



## Dory (19 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Vezoul?


Pourquoi pas?

Toutes les villes sont belles....


----------



## al02 (19 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Vezoul?


Pourquoi pas *Maubeuge* et son *clair de lune* ?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Décembre 2005)

Audincourt pendant que vous y êtes, vous voulez qu'ils divorcent ?


----------



## Dory (19 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Audincourt pendant que vous y êtes, vous voulez qu'ils divorcent ?


 
Je suis pour la paix des ménages....


----------



## quetzalk (19 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas?
> 
> Toutes les villes sont belles....



Enfin Vezoul...


----------



## La mouette (19 Décembre 2005)

Cette année je ferais le tour des bars avec des bières libres ...:mouais:


----------



## hunjord (19 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Enfin Vezoul...


Oui, vesoul c'est nul et c'est a 50km de chez moi...beurkk...


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Décembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Oui, vesoul c'est nul et c'est a 50km de chez moi...beurkk...



Déjà que Vezoul... Mais alors à 50km, j'ose même pas imaginer


----------



## Php21 (19 Décembre 2005)

Beaucoup d'alcool ds toutes ces pages &#8230; et curieusement que de la bierre.
Il y a pourtant des breuvage bien plus sympa pour un 31 décembre.

Moi, comme depuis qlqs années déja, je fais faire gaffe à mon foie.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

Il règne comme un racisme anti franc-comtois ici...


----------



## maiwen (19 Décembre 2005)

Sans les parents finalement !!!!    :love: 

reste à savoir quoi faire


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> reste à savoir quoi faire




*Boire jusqu'à plus soif*
mais attention !


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Sans les parents finalement !!!!    :love:
> 
> reste à savoir quoi faire



Tu n'as pas d'idée ?

ça commence à être tard là...


----------



## quetzalk (19 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Boire jusqu'à plus soif*
> mais attention !



T'es comme moi toi : quand t'as un truc en tête tu le postes partout ...


----------



## maiwen (19 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas d'idée ?
> 
> ça commence à être tard là...


bah j'ai plusieurs choix enfait


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Boire jusqu'à plus soif*
> mais attention !


Elle radote la sagesse ? 



Bon ok, je vote pour


----------



## quetzalk (19 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bah j'ai plusieurs choix enfait



Mais pas dans la date (pour une fois   )


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Décembre 2005)

Ca va être comme pratiquement tous les ans : 
Faire la fete, bien arrosé (forcement ), mais c'est rarement la meilleure soirée de l'année


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

Surtout pour ceux (souvent celles) qui font les courses, la cuisine, le ménage...


----------



## ginette107 (19 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Comment je vais reveillonner ?
> 
> Ben comme un con.
> 
> Comme tout le monde...



J'adore... :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Décembre 2005)

Z'allez arreter d'adorer bordel !!!

J'ai horreur de ça !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

Je vais finalement passer ma soirée en méditation, en jeune et en position du lotus pour protester contre cet impératif consumériste de bonheurr affiché officiel, en solidarité avec la corporation des sous-barbiers des intellectuels du banthoustan qui protestent contre la hausse du prix du cirage et la baisse tendancielle du taux de profit.


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

A l'arrache comme d'hab' ... En espérant que ce soit moins glauque que le dernier ... Enfin faut dire aussi que ça risque pas trop !


----------



## Spyro (19 Décembre 2005)

Ben moi rien, comme d'hab  :rateau:

Quelqu'un m'invite ?  

_[edit] Global t'es trop con     _


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Décembre 2005)

J'ai eu un chat qui s'appellait spirou.

Je l'ai buté à coup de lattes ce petit con.


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Je te proposerai bien mais tu risques de pas vouloir ...


----------



## quetzalk (19 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Je vais finalement passer ma soirée en méditation, en jeune et en position du lotus pour protester contre cet impératif consumériste de bonheurr affiché officiel, en solidarité avec la corporation des sous-barbiers des intellectuels du banthoustan qui protestent contre la hausse du prix du cirage et la baisse tendancielle du taux de profit.



Je plussois, comme on dit sur internet. 

Je méditerai en pensant à iPantoufle, un verre de Sauterne dans une main et d'Hépatoum dans l'autre, en lotus au dessus du cendrier rempli de mégots de cigare et de vomi, des boulettes de sarbacane humectées de champagne bas de gamme, des serpentins noircis de piétinements, faisant fi des couples qui se déchireront à grands cris dans la cuisine et de cet ascète marathonien qui tel un pivert s'acharnant sur un tronc d'arbre m'expliquera les bienfaits de cesser de fumer pour aller bientôt courir l'ironman avec lui, tout absorbé dans ma nostalgie du temps où réveillon rimait avec tringler une inconnue plutôt qu'avec chérie tu conduiras s'te plaît ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Fêter le passage à une nouvelle année*
> n'est qu'une gigantesque connerie généralisée, communément convenue et empreignée de conformisme bêlant.
> Ce soir là du passage d'un jour à un autre, des gens se coucheront le soir et se lèveront le lendemain à moins qu'un dernier soupir ne les emporte entre temps et de l'eau coulera sous les ponts.
> 
> Une gigantesque fête d'abrutissement collectif où chacun se complaît à faire comme son voisin pour se rassurer en quelque sorte d'être ce qu'il est.




      

Tout est dit sur cette connerie de Saint-Sylvestre. Rien à ajouter.


----------



## Pierrou (19 Décembre 2005)

moi je dis, pour le nouvel an, il faut buter des gens !!!! :rateau:


----------



## Freelancer (19 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> moi je dis, pour le nouvel an, il faut buter des gens !!!! :rateau:



moi je fais ça pour la Saint Valentin: je tire à vue sur tous les couples que je croise


----------



## La mouette (19 Décembre 2005)

C'est quand nouvel an ?:rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (19 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand nouvel an ?:rateau:



déjà on a du bol ça tombe pas un vendredi 13 :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (19 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> déjà on a du bol ça tombe pas un vendredi 13 :rateau:




c'est le 14 ? :rateau:


----------



## House M.D. (19 Décembre 2005)

Alors, Noël en famille... mouaif :/ Encore à se taper dessus au bout de 5 minutes, comme d'hab, ou à jouer les hypocrites... 

Mais premier de l'an chez un ami à Toulouse, largement mieux


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

Php21 a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup d'alcool ds toutes ces pages ? et curieusement que de la bierre.
> Il y a pourtant des breuvage bien plus sympa pour un 31 décembre.



tu crois qu'en russie on boit de la biere....


----------



## toys (20 Décembre 2005)

chez ma soeur sans alcool sans drogue juste avec des ami(e)s et tout iras pour le mieux.


----------



## juju palavas (20 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> chez ma soeur sans alcool sans drogue juste avec des ami(e)s et tout iras pour le mieux.


 il y auras a bouffer j'espère


----------



## DarkNeo (20 Décembre 2005)

Moi ? 
Je vais reveillonner au boulot


----------



## toys (20 Décembre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> il y auras a bouffer j'espère


ha oui sa pour sur on vas se faire une superbe bouffe avec la classe des grand sir et la décontraction des grand con de se monde et sa vas encore se finir en concoure de jungle speed ou de je ne sais quelle jeux a la con.


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Moi ?
> Je vais reveillonner au boulot



J'ai toujours dit que les ex-borgs ne savaient pas s'amuser ...


----------



## House M.D. (20 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours dit que les ex-borgs ne savaient pas s'amuser ...


Oulà, fais gaffe, c'est moi qui l'aie dé-assimilé


----------



## GroDan (20 Décembre 2005)

pour moi ce sera là
http://www.biennale-cite-revee.com/

Si pleut pas se sera surement bien.
Vous étes tous les bienvenus!!!!!!!


----------



## al02 (20 Décembre 2005)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> pour moi ce sera là
> http://www.biennale-cite-revee.com/
> 
> Si pleut pas se sera surement bien.
> Vous étes tous les bienvenus!!!!!!!



Beau programme, espèrons que le temps sera clément et que la fête sera réussie.


----------

